# Is there a way to watch a forum (get automatic emails of new posts)?



## GetawaysRus (Jun 22, 2018)

I know that TUG's software allows users to watch a thread.  By watching a specific thread, I can get automatic emails to my personal email account that notify me when there is a new post in that specific thread.

Now I'm wondering if I can do the same with an entire forum.  In other words, can I "watch" a specific forum so that I would get automatic emails into my personal email account that would notify me of new threads posted in that particular forum?

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 22, 2018)

Yes there is. Just click the Watch forum in the upper right above the first post and you will have options to set alerts.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jun 22, 2018)

Great.  Thanks for reminding me.  I changed my settings for one of the forums I watch to "emails," so I'll now see if I start getting automated emails notifying me of newly posted threads.


----------

